# Cambiar frecuencia de un emisor FM experimental



## tipex (Ene 28, 2007)

Hola amigos, resulta que tengo un transmissor de fm experimental (en concreto este: http://www.cebek.com/Producte.aspx?referencia=448 ) y me baila mucho la frecuencia. Es posible cambiar el componente que hace que la frecuencia de emisión varie , por ejemplo, por un cristal de quarzo y así tener siempre una frecuencia fija y exacta ?

Gracias.


----------



## tom1612 (Ene 28, 2007)

Hola Tipex.
La variacion de frecuencia es muy comun en estos osciladores.Influye la temperatura,la estabilidad de la fuente de poder entre otras cosas.Por lo general a estos osciladores se les  acopla un modulo llamado PLL (phase locked loop) y evitar asi el corrimiento en frecuencia.

te dejo un link de un oscilador( sin pll) relativamente estable y facil de construir.
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Nebula/3736/veronica.htm

y otro con pll (muy estable)
http://renaud.cerrato.free.fr/VERONICA.html

Bye!


----------



## heli (Feb 2, 2007)

En esos emisores tan sencillos la antena está conectada directamente al circuito oscilador, sin un circuito amplificador o separador. En esas condiciones la inductancia de la antena influye en el LC del oscilador y hace que varíe la frecuencia. Tocando o moviendo la antena, alargandola o acortandola varía mucho la frecuencia. Con una antena fija y alejada de objetos móviles mejoraría, pero sigue habiendo componentes (como el condensador variable de sintonía) que tampoco son muy estables. 
Mejor haz caso a *tom1612* e intenta un montaje un poco más complejo.


----------



## tipex (Feb 3, 2007)

OK. Por cierto, he visto en los chinos un emisor fm que te permite seleccionar la frecuencia de salida (de esos que se conectan al mp3 para escucharlo en el radio del coche.) Se podria aplicar un amplificador a la salida ?? 

Gracias


----------

